# Galaxy Rasbora Habitat Info (Celestial Pearl Danio)



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

So it looks like the only official reference to its actual habitat (and the damage being done to it) is an article in practical fishkeeping which i havn't been able to find. However, here is a zoology blog that has some good info on the species, and its official classification as a danio as opposed to a microrasbora as it was originally thought.

http://www.strangeark.com/blog/2007/02/galaxy-rasbora-placed-in-new-genus.html


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

the Galaxy Ras has been upgraded from PTF's
_new thread weekly _to
new thread daily status.
congratulation to all your Danio wannabees :hihi:


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for the info, I've been trying too find out more about them myself


----------



## General Tso (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's an article from National Geographic about them.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/03/070307-new-fish.html


----------



## NorCal Filters (Apr 8, 2006)

spypet said:


> the Galaxy Ras has been upgraded from PTF's
> _new thread weekly _to
> new thread daily status.
> congratulation to all your Danio wannabees :hihi:


You know we all love a good cause :icon_smil


----------



## davej (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is the article about the habitat being destroyed


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

Dang, i wonder how much longer they'll be available, i've seen them on the lists off and on...looks like if i want a shot at breeding them i should get myself motivated.

Interesting articles, thanks for posting them, i've seen them in person a few times they are pretty little fish.

jason


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

I was really wishing to get some of them for my new 60gal tank but the price has been a deterrant. Jason, if you do end up breeding them, drop me a Private Message, you live close to me I assume.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Is there any good source that gives info on the water conditions one should keep these in? All I've found is to be some vague standard tropical suggestions.

I do hear they like temps a little lower then norm. like around 76 - 77


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

sounds like good info here.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

holy CRAP!! PH 5.5!? ahh man... I dunno If I can shift my tank that much. I 'm gonna have to do something else if I expect to get them to breed. 
I almost lost one tho. She jumped out of my little holding tank and was out in the 20 gal with the rest of the fish. Crazy how small they are even compared to my smalest barbs. 

Edit-- just read that article. It is pertaining to rasboras. Galaxy's are not Rasboras their Danios. And again it is not Species/area specific. Its a general info for all types. Ahh well. It does give some possibly usefull info. Lets see if I can peice it toghether for something that will work. 

Is there anyone on this forum that has had any success breeding? What conditions are you keeping your's in?


----------



## kyrie26 (Apr 12, 2007)

*The *authoritative* Celestial Pearl Danio Forum @ celestialpearldanio.com*

CHECK IT OUT...................

Celestial Pearl Danio Forum
http://celestialpearldanio.com
An amazing tropical aquarium fish discovered in 2006. Other names:
Celestichthys margaritatus, galaxy rasbora or Microrasbora sp. 'Galaxy'.

View and post photos here!
Discuss feeding, breeding and tank requirements!!

:fish:


----------



## kyrie26 (Apr 12, 2007)

*CLICK BELOW TO VISIT THE SITE:*


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Sweet find!

Mine have bred in my tank twice now so I think its a good start since most were half dead looking when I got them.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, The LFS in my area got some new danios/microrasboras that have the same body shape as the Celestials but it has more subtle markings of little black blotches and only a splash of red on their fin tips.... I watched them for a little bit and either they flash/flap their fins like Threadfin rainbows to court/quarrel or they had some sort of disease.


ETA: I found out what they are called....Microrasbora Erythromicron


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Blacksunshine said:


> holy CRAP!! PH 5.5!? ahh man... I dunno If I can shift my tank that much. I 'm gonna have to do something else if I expect to get them to breed.
> I almost lost one tho. She jumped out of my little holding tank and was out in the 20 gal with the rest of the fish. Crazy how small they are even compared to my smalest barbs.
> 
> Edit-- just read that article. It is pertaining to rasboras. Galaxy's are not Rasboras their Danios. And again it is not Species/area specific. Its a general info for all types. Ahh well. It does give some possibly usefull info. Lets see if I can peice it toghether for something that will work.
> ...


5.5PH is in my sweet spot with no work required! I have had my 7 for two weeks now and they are looking great. No signs of breeding though.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> Sweet find!
> 
> Mine have bred in my tank twice now so I think its a good start since most were half dead looking when I got them.



Sweet, did you ever get any fry to survive?


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

I appologize if this has been posted, but did not see:

I think I am seeing a display from my male GR's indicating a mating ritual? The males are circling the females and when the get in front of them they are shaking (aka getting jiggy), then repeating over and over. It appears if the males are trying to out do each other in displaying this to the females.

Am I just imagining things?? Anyone else see this type of display.

Ted


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful fish! I think I'll stock my 20 gallon long with a few!


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

eklikewhoa, got 6 of those Microrasbora Erythromicron a few weeks ago and the dance you saw is normal, mine do it all the time, no breeding that i can see so must be more of a territorial thing. fun fish to watch, and much cheaper than celestial's for sure, though not as colorful. the black bars become more pronounced once they get comfortable in their surroundings as well.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing dhavoc!

I think I might pick up a few, they aren't as popular at the LFS as the Celestials are so they should be there awhile.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

ianmoede said:


> However, here is a zoology blog that has some good info on the species, and its official classification as a danio as opposed to a microrasbora as it was originally thought.


They never did look like Rasbora sp. with that distinctive Danio sp. body and heady shape. 

However, it's a real shame that their already going to be extinct within a couple of months or years all down to our hobby. I hope they become completly commercially bred soon before we do anymore damage.


----------



## fishymatty (Feb 25, 2007)

I was recently going to buy a large school of these little fellas. Now I'm wondering, would that make me a contributer to the possible extinction of this species? I want your honest opinion. If I were to buy(order) 20 of these fish to live with my discus. I will take your opinions to heart.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

Your discus will likely munch on that at will....but if you were going to get them with attempts to breed them that would be a good reason.


----------



## fishymatty (Feb 25, 2007)

you say my discus will eat the Galaxys? The biggest one is -4" and they were housed with red-eyed tetras some of which were under 1". I have never tried to breed fish. I try to give the fish the water that they are used to and if they do they do. Actually the only thing that ever had babys was my cherry shrimp.
I just like to keep schools of fish, 1- because that makes them more comfortable and 2- you get to really watch interactions that you wouldn't get with just a few fish.
I would hate to have 5$ fish get eaten


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

As they get bigger they can eat neon-size fish quite easily. That's not a given, but it is relatively common....

I agree, I like schools of fish as well, but Discus with Galaxy danios would likely be a poor mix because they are likely wild-caught from a very-limited area, and they will likely be eaten....

If you'd like you can try it, but maybe when they are bred (vs wild-caught) and much cheaper


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

My Discus leave all my small fish, including the Galaxies, alone. Of course, the fact that they're tank raised, well fed and under 4" probably has something to do with it. Although I have always kept Cards and other small fish with Discus without losses.

Tommy


----------

